# Amnesty Madness



## Blake Bowden (Feb 18, 2010)

I love this guy...


[video=youtube;Btj6IeOFkis]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Btj6IeOFkis&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## drapetomaniac (Feb 18, 2010)

I would love to see this passion against amnesty applied to corporations.  We pass laws on a  regular basis to protect corporations ahead of time before law suits come to a head.

My favorite part is this guy details how "illegal" is one of the most politically correct terms around.  Insisted upon as a term and demonized if you don't use that specific term.

BTW - look up the definition of amnesty and any *actual* plan called amnesty for immigrants.  The plans don't match the definition of amnesty.  (more political correctness)


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 18, 2010)

Yep he has some great videos!


----------



## JTM (Feb 18, 2010)

i don't like him too much.


----------



## drapetomaniac (Feb 18, 2010)

JTM said:


> i don't like him too much.



+1 

To me, it's about 10 steps beyond literally wrapping yourself in a flag to speak.


----------



## Wingnut (Feb 18, 2010)

so you dont like the presentation or the message?


----------



## drapetomaniac (Feb 18, 2010)

Both.  It's usually recycled rhetoric riddled with myths and misrepresentations with very little substance to back up the statements (beyond the costume and flag that is).

I'm not a fan of speaking for the dead (or resurrected).

I could get a meth dealer to do the same thing and explain how everyone should do meth.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 18, 2010)

drapetomaniac said:


> My favorite part is this guy details how "illegal" is one of the most politically correct terms around.  Insisted upon as a term and demonized if you don't use that specific term.


 
humm...if one violates our immigration laws and enters the US without due process, wouldn't they be committing an illegal act?


----------



## drapetomaniac (Feb 18, 2010)

blake said:


> humm...if one violates our immigration laws and enters the US without due process, wouldn't they be committing an illegal act?



Yes.  Absolutely.  As would a person driving without a license to drive (people who are three times more likely to be involved with fatal accidents).  As is someone who speeds.  As is someone who builds an addition to their house without a permit.  

As are the people who hire them.

There was and is an organized campaign to control the language used to refer to these humans, purposefully to make them *more* criminal and objectify them as much as possible. But only one segment.  The people who knowingly hire them are also "illegals."


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 18, 2010)

drapetomaniac said:


> The people who knowingly hire them are also "illegals."


 
Agreed, but not illegal aliens.


----------



## drapetomaniac (Feb 18, 2010)

blake said:


> Agreed, but not illegal aliens.


 
Agreed.  But they are "illegals" which is used significantly more often to apply to one sub-set of law breakers in the US. 

You never hear illegal drivers, illegal builders or really illegal Americans (which would be any law break who was a citizen). 

Because it was an organized effort to control people's language. How often have you heard a phrase like "if one violates our immigration laws and enters the US without due process, wouldn't they be committing an illegal act"

An illegal American flew a plane into a building in Austin today. Or would he be an illegal pilot, or illegal citizen or illegal ?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 18, 2010)

drapetomaniac said:


> You never hear illegal drivers, illegal builders or really illegal Americans



I've heard those terms used before.



drapetomaniac said:


> An illegal American flew a plane into a building in Austin today. Or would he be an illegal pilot, or illegal citizen or illegal ?



According to news reports, he was a licensed pilot and typically flew out of Georgetown, so no I wouldn't classify him as an "illegal pilot". What's your definition for people who cross our southern border illegally? Undocumented Mexican? People Seeking Work Unlawfully? What politically correct term is okay with you?


----------



## drapetomaniac (Feb 18, 2010)

blake said:


> According to news reports, he was a licensed pilot and typically flew out of Georgetown, so no I wouldn't classify him as an "illegal pilot".



"Illegal Aliens" are Aliens by definition.  He's a Pilot by definition. And an American, presumably.  He is an Illegal American and Illegal Pilot (he did violate the laws of both).

Are you saying he didn't break any laws?  He's an American.  He's a pilot.  He's a criminal.



blake said:


> What's your definition for people who cross our southern border illegally? Undocumented Mexican? People Seeking Work Unlawfully? What politically correct term is okay with you?



And northern border, of course... the one terrorists have historically come over

I was simply commenting on the politically correct  term selected by the old guy in the wig. The politically correct term insisted upon and drummed into our heads over the past few years. Illegal.

It's one of the more politically correct terms in our society. If you don't use it, you're accused of saying someone didn't break the law who did

You think the pilot today broke any laws?  Does Illegal pilot or Illegal American sound silly?  It shouldn't, it's only consistent with the political correctness of insisting upon rule of law and order and calling it such.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 18, 2010)

You still haven't answered my question. What politicially correct term should we use for people who violate our immigration laws?


----------



## drapetomaniac (Feb 18, 2010)

"Illegal" is the only politically correct term I know of. I just prefer terms in general not purposefully meant to objectify people.

What did we use before the campaign to use illegal?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 18, 2010)

drapetomaniac said:


> What did we use before the campaign to use illegal?


 
Good question. I dunno


----------



## Dave in Waco (Feb 18, 2010)

drapetomaniac said:


> What did we use before the campaign to use illegal?



I believe they were terms that were about as politically correct as Cartman from South Park.   The campaign to use "illegal" was really a law enforcement term that began use some 40 years ago in an effort for law enforcement to sound more professional.


----------



## Bill Lins (Feb 18, 2010)

drapetomaniac said:


> What did we use before the campaign to use illegal?


 
IIRC, "wetback".


----------

